# iRex DR800SG



## DailyLunatic (Aug 4, 2009)

I was wondering if anyone has had a chance to see iRex's DR800SG?  If so, I am interested in hearing your opinion of it.

Is the 8" screen/footprint better or worse than with a 6" K2?
...than with a 10" DX?

Are page turns a pain, or a breeze, with the left-handed bar? I'm having problems imagining having to left hand page turn with reader in a binder.  Are you forced to fold the binder over, or is it easier than I imagine?

In summation, would you Play or Pass?

Sterling
92.5% Pure


----------



## gadgetgirl003 (Mar 22, 2009)

Since they sell them through Best Buy, you can go to Best Buy's website and read reviews of it.
http://www.bestbuy.com/site/IREX+-+Digital+Reader/9556278.p?id=1218124206221&skuId=9556278&st=irex&cp=1&lp=1#tabbed-customerreviews
From reading those reviews, some people LOVE it, and others returned it. Many people seem disappointed that you can't zoom pdfs and also that you can't write on the pages using the stylus. There are 23 reviews posted.


----------



## DailyLunatic (Aug 4, 2009)

I've been following the iRex for months and am aware of many of the reviews.

The iRex's lack of dictionary (suposedly coming soon) is for me a deal breaker until it comes through.  Til then I keep hoping that Amazon will come out with an 8" version of the Kindle as the puny 6" screen is, likewise, a deal breaker.

I'm attracted to the 8" screen and was hoping to find people here that may have seen both.


Sterling
92.5% Pure


----------

